# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Конкурс Педагогического мастерства IN-KU > "IN-KU Amazing Dance " Конкурс хореографических постановок "Танцевальное Созвездие" >  Кубки для победителей V Конкурса Хореографических постановок"

## Mazaykina

Дорогие победители конкурса!
Осталась ровно 1 неделя для желающих заказать кубок!!! Те, кто еще раздумывает, поторопитесь! 1 февраля мы будем заказывать кубки на то количество участников, кто произвел оплату. 
Те, кто оплатил, проверьте себя в списке, который мы выставим в воскресенье.

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> Те, кто оплатил, проверьте себя в списке, который мы выставим в воскресенье.


*Список желающих получить Кубки победителя! 
Проверьте, не пропустили ли мы кого! Это очень важно!*

№11. "Коми йоктом" (Олеся Никулина, г.Сыктывкар)
№17. "Время в часах" (Светлана Молчанова, Архангельская обл.)
№23. "Ирландский танец" (Наталья Воропаева, г.Екатеринбург)
№24. "Вальс" (Марина Желобанова, Казахстан, г.Павлодар) - 2 кубка
№28. "Колыбельная" (Инна Филиенко, г.Новокузнецк) 
 №34. "Дагестанский танец" (Ольга Дзапшба, г.Москва)
№35. "Счастье есть" (Евгения Папина, Приморский край)
№37. "Емеля" (Евгения Папина, Приморский край)
№39. "Муха-цокотуха" (Лариса Костин, Свердловская обл, г.Ирбит)
№44. "Би джаз" (Ирина Кириллова, г.Казань)
№58. "Гномики" (Марий Эл, г.Волжск)
№72. "На горке" (Оксана Маркова, г.Волгоград)
№80. "Пчёлки" (Татьяна Шарикова, Ростовская обл. г.Белая Калитва)
№90. "Весенний хоровод" (Елена Алтабасова, Хакасия)
№93. "Ах, этот джаз" (Ирина Масленникова, г.Иркутск)
№94. "Сиреневый вечер" (Елена Минина, Саратовская обл., г.Вольск)
№95. "Уборка класса" (Илона Сапожкова, Казахстан, г.Караганда)
№109. "У нашей Кати"  (Валентина Кутузова, Наталья Круглова, Тверская обл.г.Ржев)
№110. "Красным девицам - гулянице" (Валентина Кутузова, Наталья Круглова, Тверская обл.г.Ржев)

----------


## Mazaykina

*Дорогие победители конкурса!!!
Открывайте почту емейл,  смотрите свой номер - идентификатор, благодаря которому можно отслеживать посылку, не пропустите получение кубка!!!
Спасибо Лерочке  Вержаковой, она выполнила очень сложную работу по отправке кубков ПОЧТИ всем победителям (2-м участникам ПОКА посылки не отправлены по уважительной причине)! 
Вот такие посылки вам придут очень скоро!*

----------


## Самира

Здравствуйте! Я получила кубок! Он очень красивый! Благодарю всех членов оргкомитета, которые устроили такой замечательный праздник – конкурс! Желаю вам творческих успехов, радости и солнечного настроения  :flower:  :Ok: 

С уважением, Ольга Дзапшба

----------


## tanuha

*ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО ЗА КУБОК!!! 
КОНКУРСУ ПРОЦВЕТАНИЯ! 
ВСЕМ ОРГАНИЗАТОРАМ ТВОРЧЕСКИХ УСПЕХОВ!!!*


[IMG]http://*********su/5235407.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Свет Светлова

ДОБРЫЙ  ДЕНЬ ВСЕМ ФОРУМЧАНАМ , КОЛЛЕГАМ, ОРГАНИЗАТОРАМ - ХОЗЯЕВАМ ДАННОГО САЙТА! 
СПАСИБО ЗА ОРГАНИЗАЦИЮ ВЕЛИКОГО ДЕЙСТВА "ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНОЕ СОЗВЕЗДИЕ" , ГДЕ МЫ ПРИНИМАЕМ УЧАСТИЕ УЖЕ 2 РАЗ. НАМ ВСЁ НРАВИТСЯ , ПУСТЬ И ДОЛГО ТЯНЕТСЯ ПОДВЕДЕНИЕ ИТОГОВ , НО ЗАТО ВЕЛИКО ОЖИДАНИЕ . СПАСИБО ЗА ПОДДЕРЖКУ  ТВОРЧЕСТВА И  ТВОРЧЕСКИХ ЛЮДЕЙ , НАМ ЭТО ОЧЕНЬ ВАЖНО , ЧТО МЫ НЕ ОДИНОКИ И ЧТО НАШЕ ИСКУССТВО НУЖНО . НА МЕСТАХ, ГДЕ МЫ ЖИВЁМ,  К СОЖАЛЕНИЮ, БЫВАЕТ НЕ ТАК ...У НАС ВЕСНА, ПРАЗДНИК , И Я ВСЕХ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ДНЁМ ВЕСНЫ , В  КОТОРОМ ПУСТЬ ЖИВЁТ НАДЕЖДА , ВЕРА , НА ЛУЧШЕЕ , ДОБРОЕ , СЧАСТЛИВОЕ. ВСЕМ ОГРОМНОГО ВДОХНОВЕНИЯ! ЖДЁМ СЛЕДУЮЩИХ КОНКУРСОВ!  С УВАЖЕНИЕМ СВЕТЛАНА!

----------


## клариса

Дорогие организаторы конкурса! Спасибо за прекрасный кубок, дошел в целости и сохранности! Ведь его упаковывали и отправляли заботливые руки Лерочки Вержаковой! Еще раз огромное спасибо всем прекрасным женщинам, с праздником!

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Qie

Добрый день!

Как раз перед праздниками получила свой кубок, очень красивый! 
Большое спасибо всем организатором конкурса "Танцевальное созвездие". За ваше внимание и заботу. [IMG]http://*********su/5348720m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Kseniy92

*Вот и к нам в Казахстан пришли кубки!
 В целости и сохранности, потому что Валерия их очень хорошо упаковала!
 Большое спасибо за прекрасную организацию конкурса!
 До сих пор пребываем в ощущении счастья!**

*

----------


## papina-g

Доброго времени суток!
 Кубки дошли и до Владивостока!
 Огромное спасибо Валерии за проделанную работу, кубки целы и невредимы!
 Мы рады участию в таком интересном конкурсе и надеемся на новую встречу!!!!

----------


## Триола

Здравствуйте! Кубок доехал до Караганды! Ура! Сразу сфоткали, разместили на сайте нашего дворца. Сотрудники удивлялись, что кубки рассылкой идут, это ж такая морока! Огромное спасибо организаторам конкурса, которые не жалели своих сил, нервов и времени, чтобы разослать всем посылки. Упаковка была много-многослойная), зато кубок в целости и сохранности! 
И вообще спасибо за конкурс, надеюсь, не последний. Для тех коллективов, которые находятся в провинции и не могут выезжать часто, такие конкурсы просто спасение! Завоевали второе место в Международном конкурсе, а затраты были минимальные, это здОрово! 
Здоровья, успехов, творческой неуспокоенности и терпения вам!

----------

